
Turkmenistan fights Covid-19 by banning the word 'coronavirus' - notlukesky
https://www.cnet.com/news/turkmenistan-fights-covid-19-by-banning-the-word-coronavirus/
======
sytelus
So apparently police there would make you take off your mask if you are
wearing one!

